# Clarification on claimable km please



## Vic58 (Feb 19, 2018)

New to uber and have a question regarding km you can claim on your log book. I have been told two different things.

1) All km from the moment you go online to when you go offline are claimable. So if I understand this correctly it means I can claim for all km driven that day (not including private use obviously) regardless of whether I have passengers or not ie, to and from trips.

2) The other information I have received is that I can only claim whilst transporting passengers and any to and from trip is not claimable.

Can anyone please help.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

1 is your answer


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

If you have a good accountant he will pax the km go the point where you pay the minimum tax. Ideally as a self employed driver, your expenses decrease your tax liability to a respectable 10% or less. Any more than that and you're a chump taking it up the gazoo for the taxman.


----------



## Vic58 (Feb 19, 2018)

RoboRider said:


> 1 is your answer


Many thanks.



BuckleUp said:


> If you have a good accountant he will pax the km go the point where you pay the minimum tax. Ideally as a self employed driver, your expenses decrease your tax liability to a respectable 10% or less. Any more than that and you're a chump taking it up the gazoo for the taxman.


Many thanks.


----------

